# Bubble rig?



## yukondog (Feb 12, 2013)

I see reference to bubble rigs, anybody have a pitcher of one or explain what one looks like and how to fish with one? Thanks


----------



## countryjwh (Nov 20, 2007)

mine looked like this

clear bubble cork on main line ( make sure its on right or the water wont stay in it, fat end to the swivel ) main line to a swivel then a leader of about 18 inches of 40 or 50 # test monofilament with a mc Donald straw cut about 2 inches or so slid on it. then tie a treble to the end of the leader. then go catch Spanish, hard tails, blue fish, and anything else out there. this is the way I do mine at least


----------



## yukondog (Feb 12, 2013)

So basically it's like a popping rig but with a clear bobber?


----------



## Mac1528 (Mar 24, 2012)

Kinda looks like this.
https://www.google.com/search?q=bub...ingdestinguide.com%2FBUBBLERIGS.html;1057;667


----------



## ranger250x (May 30, 2015)

heard of using brightly colored surgical tubing as well in place of the mcdonalds straw. Think the benefit was the tubing last longer


----------



## Mac1528 (Mar 24, 2012)

ranger250x said:


> heard of using brightly colored surgical tubing as well in place of the mcdonalds straw. Think the benefit was the tubing last longer


Great idea.....but where do you get tubing like that? Amazon?


----------



## JoeZ (Sep 30, 2007)

Mac1528 said:


> Great idea.....but where do you get tubing like that? Amazon?


Most bait and tackles have it in stock. Also, fill the bubble with water so you can cast it further.


----------



## randyaderhold (May 29, 2015)

A clark spoon works well too, I like the mid size, you can grab the spoon for a one handed release. You may loose a few with less than 30# floro making the straw the more economical.


----------



## themance (Oct 29, 2014)

Go to wallyworld to the sporting goods counter where they have the cheap rubber sunglass savers that are yellow, green, red, etc and cut those into 2 inch long tubes. I think that they are a little over a dollar and you can get about 8 or 10 cut pieces from each one.


----------



## JoeZ (Sep 30, 2007)

themance said:


> Go to wallyworld to the sporting goods counter where they have the cheap rubber sunglass savers that are yellow, green, red, etc and cut those into 2 inch long tubes. I think that they are a little over a dollar and you can get about 8 or 10 cut pieces from each one.


A: Shop local. Support the small businesses. 

B: Those are for these rigs more so than sunglasses.


----------



## themance (Oct 29, 2014)

JoeZ said:


> A: Shop local. Support the small businesses.
> 
> B: Those are for these rigs more so than sunglasses.


I am all about supporting small businesses but when you keep getting sharked it makes more economical sense to purchase those cause we may not have that much money. Not everyone may know that those are for these rigs that sunglasses though.:thumbsup:


----------



## BamaMike (Apr 30, 2015)

Cheap or even old and empty ball point pens can be taken apart and used. Add a splash of color with the better half's fingernail polish if ya like.


----------



## speckledcroaker (Mar 23, 2012)

Wirelessly posted

I use bubble rigs for cobia, have caught way more this way than sight fishin out of a tower.


----------



## gaffy (Sep 24, 2008)

This is my first year using bubble rigs -- I don't know why I waited. Love them. They catch Spanish, bluefish, skipjacks, hard tails, even a king or two. Whatever is out there. 

I have a few things I like to do or buy: 1. I only get Tough Bubble brand now, as they actually are tough and no more expensive than the clear ones (see pictures on google link); 

2. I fill them nearly all the way to the top. Filling with a hose valve or whatever works, but submerging the bubble, hole open at the small end is easiest; 
3. The old school likes the McDonalds straw, but I prefer the cheap tubing. A clear green bubble and pink or turquoise 2 to 2 and a half inch tubing have been doing it for me best. 
4.I use a bead, like you see on some store-bought pompano rigs, above and below the swivels to protect the mono knots a bit better. 
5. I use 2 and a half to three feet of fluorocarbon 40# test below the bottom bubble swivel, tied to a treble hook (size 4 works) double strong, although I might go with a size 2 or 6 depending on the size fish. 
6. I like Seaguar fluoro because it is between flexible and but straight -- other brands are much cheaper but may not pull through the water as straight -- some curl. The Berkeley fluoro is too stiff and gets dinged up too fast. Heck, regular 40 mono (I use Ande) works, perhaps not as invisible.
7. Now that I am used to throwing the bubble on a light rod and reel, I am happy for a nice little fight. 

And that's my book on bubble rigs on a lazy day. lol. I know many do it differently.

Oops! I noticed it can also be more effective and less strenuous, to use a 6000 reel with a high ratio of handle turns to spool turns. This brings the bubble in faster and with less effort, so my hand doesn't get tired. I have this suspicion that fish might hit the faster moving tube without thinking or getting spooked if the tube is going faster. ???

Any comments, or other things to try, are certainly of interest to me. Some guys use two 1.5 inch pvc caps on a couple inches of pvc instead of a bubble. These work. Gaffy

PS: Don't hook a passer-bye on a pier with the whip long set-up. Tourists aren't aware of the danger.


----------



## clifton (Apr 26, 2016)

*What size bubble?*

I have found some 1-3/4" bubbles at a local retailer or I can order some 2-1/2" bubbles from Walmart for site to store pickup. Will the smaller ones be big enough, or should I go with the 2.5"? Thanks


----------



## clifton (Apr 26, 2016)

*I know this thread is a little old but.....*

I'm heading to the ocean next month and wanted to try the "bubble rig." I was looking for recommendation of the size of float that is necessary. One site referenced two inches. I was able to find a store that had a 12 pack of 1-3/4" bubbles for $2.99. Alternatively I can order one 2-1/2" for $0.96 site to store from Walmart. What do you think? Are the 1-3/4" big enough or will I wish I would have gotten the larger ones? Thanks.


----------



## kingfish501 (Oct 7, 2007)

Mickey D straws get more hits than surgical tubing.


----------

